# moving from boise to missoula need beta???



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

you're stoked, Missoula has great paddling pretty much year round. Mainly just playboating until the spring when Big Sands and others come up. Skiing at Snowbowl is better and closer than bogus but not that much. Bozeman has better spring-time creeking and way better skiing at Big Sky and Bridger. Missoula has some of the best year-round playboating in the country though with the Kootenai, Lochsa and Clark Fork.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd say your quality of life just went up, but I am clearly biased! Lots of yakkers, lots of fun water, and great skiing, if we ever get snow this winter. My little Missoula secret is that it seems to me that even though we have a lot of people in town, and there's a lot of talk about recreating, once you get out of town it isn't all that crowded. I don't really like to use the word "poser", but that might convey the gist of what I'm sayin in one word. Lots of talk. Very nice community to live in, lots going on. Well, the Bowl is completely overrun, but still a down home friendly place.


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Although there may be some "posers" out there, its hard to say. When you figure Montana is the fourth largest state in the country and has a population under 1 million, there is alot of elbow room.


----------



## kayden (Apr 13, 2006)

Im feeling better about the move, but will miss the paddling here in the boise town. But this place is a rat race, I need the smaller town. Checking out the paddling there appears to be a few close rivers, and am getting excited for the backcountry skiing if it ever snows.. Will be moving there in may. How are rent prices? Anyways thanks for the few posts, looking to meet some missoula paddlers this summer..


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Poser--I guess I use that word to compare between the population center, and crowded-ness of recreation. In Utah, Boise, even Bozeman, the recreational areas are more crowded in comparison to the population than I see in Missoula. Maybe it is because Missoulians are more laid back, and couple of fun things once in a while are OK and there's not the manic rage to get out (ski, hike, bike, boat, etc, etc, etc) every waking moment.

I tried to convey that I wasn't judging Missoulians as posers, but I couldn't come up with another good, short description that it's a good fun place, and not too crowded when you go play. Of course, there are some exceptions, Snowbowl on powder days and the gorge for two.

I have no idea on rent since I've owned my house for 15 years. I'm a rafter, so I don't know about play places and creeking. But the Blackfoot is fun/mellow, the gorge is more fun, and the Lochsa ROCKS (2hr drive)! You can also head up to the MF of the Flathead (3-4 hr drive), but I've never done that.

How to hook up with people - hang out at Brennan's wave downtown. Edge of the world is the younger/rad kayak shop. Trailhead and Pipestone are general boating, more canoe and raft. I think it is common for kayakers just to hook up with folks at the gorge put-in, people are very friendly.

Lots of good backcountry skiing, but people hold that information a bit tighter to their chests. You can hike out of snowbowl for some easy access great backcountry, but of course it gets more traffic than true backcountry, but the terrain is great.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

KAYDEN what up im making the move to montana(bozeman) as well in may my plans as of now are to save a couple thousand and throw down a down payment for a trailer house pay her off in a couple years than you don't have to worry about rent after that. good luck.


----------



## progers (Jan 27, 2004)

You'll be stoked on headin out to montucky! Some pluses about Missoula are: Alberton Gorge is quality any time of the year, much better than the gallatin near bozeman. The Bitterroots are the place for decent creeking close to Missoula. Kootani creek is a fun creek to lap a super short section. Bear Creek can get you stoked, but it's usualy got some wood issues. The other's in the range are worth exploring just for the adventure, but they usually have wood, and aren't classic. I'd be mostly stoked on the Lochsa scene. It flows early, and late april weekends usually involve keg's! The play park down down is a plus, if your into that sourt of thing. You're also pretty central to alot of other paddling regions for weekend trips. You could always come down to bozeman for one the best creek in the state: Big T! 

Oddly, I'm thinking about headin' out to the Payette's to push some rubber this summer. What's the good word on that scene? Thinkin about livin' in Banks?, Garden Valley?, anywhere else? Obviously the S. Fork for play and raft guiding, and the N. Fork to burn one after work, but what else is goin' on in that region?


----------



## Kellman (Oct 14, 2008)

word yeah rogers said it, yeah the bitterroot valley has got a bunch of lil drainages. 
YO Pat pushing rubber this summer???...are you going to chile with the rest of your crew soon ?? if soo have a great time down there. The section above the NF gets rafted a bunch , theeres good play in spring Climax/Bladder/Gutter on the payettes Rodeo and Golds hole on the Salmon, the main, the lower main soo many stretches. you should go see if u couldnt find a place to live in McCall town is GORGEOUS. Shout at the KIDAHO bros they know where the goods are


----------



## progers (Jan 27, 2004)

Yo Zac, McCall sounds sweet, but i kinda want to live in a shack at some raft company! Oh, ya Chile in T-minus 15 days! Pretty damn stoked! Have you spent some time in that part of idaho? Any creekin' near the Payettes?


----------



## kayden (Apr 13, 2006)

progers, yay the payettes are great and Im going to miss them, You can paddle all day any thing from class 3 to solid 5 and then soak in the some hot springs. Most guides camp out for the summer just above banks on the northfork. Its a great little spot to spend the summer. I have not guided here but the guys at IDAHO WHITEWATER UNLIMITED are chill nice folks.. There is creeking to be had mainly in the fall and spring in the desert below boise. But there alot of othe rivers to paddle here, and you can keep yourself busy all year long..


----------



## Kellman (Oct 14, 2008)

WAHT SICK! Im way envious dude, im gonna be drysuiting on the potomac in sewage water while you guys are shlaying the rio baker or something classic and stout... I ran the NF a way while back in highschool and a bunch of the other sections while I was there. I never did any creeking there I have no real knowledge but that week was one of the better paddling trips I can remember. You should ask Max B, hes from McCall he knows that whole area real well.
Anyways gotta jump on the study train...goodluck and good travels...buen viajes as they say down there, see you around


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Other than Sandpoint, McCall is arguably some of the best "creeking" in the state.


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*thoughts to consiter about mantana*

first off there are no bros here, you will find none, best keep to yourself and tuck that tail and head back to boise, straight up we dont want ya here, we dont need anymore people in this state, there are no jobs as is, if you think this is bullshit, check the specs. ******* cowboys with syphilis, guns and broke ponies, waiting in the corner for you, this state is no longer accepting applicants, we are building a fence to keep all you people out, this is true, im not crazy, im concerned, you like dreadlocked trustiefari yippies with 420s and blunts that have never been paddled, youl love the zoo, zoo town that is, malfunction superfund city that it is, do yourself a favor and go to colarado, or california, oregon, out there the livin is easy, and thay want you to come, WE DONT


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Ahhhhh? i aint no trustafari and i do't have syphilis but i am half ******* with guns and a pony so what do you say let me help you build that fence? anybody know how the jobs are in medical "mj" field any horticulturalists/ green thumbs needed?


----------



## Kellman (Oct 14, 2008)

theres some coop's in livingston, last I heard they were splitting or having some legal issues


----------



## kayden (Apr 13, 2006)

*dusche bag*



northfwestg said:


> first off there are no bros here, you will find none, best keep to yourself and tuck that tail and head back to boise, straight up we dont want ya here, we dont need anymore people in this state, there are no jobs as is, if you think this is bullshit, check the specs. ******* cowboys with syphilis, guns and broke ponies, waiting in the corner for you, this state is no longer accepting applicants, we are building a fence to keep all you people out, this is true, im not crazy, im concerned, you like dreadlocked trustiefari yippies with 420s and blunts that have never been paddled, youl love the zoo, zoo town that is, malfunction superfund city that it is, do yourself a favor and go to colarado, or california, oregon, out there the livin is easy, and thay want you to come, WE DONT


Hey sucks your probably uneducated and cant get a job in your state, and it sucks about the syphilis, i here its a problem with you Brokeback boys. You better get to work on that fence and cut the compost out of your locks because im coming. Looking forward to being around renecks and hippies and people with guns again, there my people.. I


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Kellman said:


> theres some coop's in livingston, last I heard they were splitting or having some legal issues


 
is livingston the only place close to bozeman that you know of who helps the people who are really in need?
here for a while i was trying to help some people who had diabetes for free. to help with some of there pain. just grass roots. but im very interested in helping out those in need no matter what the trouble.


----------



## Kellman (Oct 14, 2008)

ive also heard theres one around bozangelos but I cant confirm, i can feel my glaucoma coming on already


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks and hopefully see you around when i move. im stocked for rock creek and BIG T


----------



## Kellman (Oct 14, 2008)

mos def


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

when does the creeks start flowing end of april or end of may?

my bad for steeling the thread


----------



## Kellman (Oct 14, 2008)

depends on elevation, weather, snowpack. year to year


----------



## mattihill (May 24, 2008)

*Missoula*

MIissoula is a pretty good place to be, but its a little dissapointing that thier oldest kayak shop just closed down after 32 years of business. check out this article on Paddlinglife.net for the full story.

Paddling Life magazine -- for Paddling, Sea Kayaking, Whitewater Rafting, Kayaking, Canoeing, Kayak Fishing, Outrigger Canoe, Rec Boats and Touring, plus boating Blogs, Photos and News Clearinghouse.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It is VERY disappointing, I just went by last night. I think part of it is competition with another small store that's kind of usurped the "cool" factor which attracts most of the young people and kayakers.


----------



## Kellman (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah i just heard about that yesterday... total bummer


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*stay in idaho*

kayden, this is no joke, stay the f outta montuck, for sure, we no kind to stranger, and stranger you will be


----------



## kayden (Apr 13, 2006)

northfwestg said:


> kayden, this is no joke, stay the f outta montuck, for sure, we no kind to stranger, and stranger you will be
> SO YOU WANT HANG OUT DO YOU, LOOKING FORWARD TO PADDLING WITH YOU..


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Kayden brother live your life and don't let others detour you. the boaters in montana are hungry and obvious in the personallity iam stoked to get with other hungry people to help push my limits in kakyaking. good luck and keep looking at the positive.


----------



## Kellman (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah forreals


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Ihowemt, I did not mean to take a shot with the possers quote. I just always love how much space you have in MT.

Kayden, Its been 10 years since I lived in Missoula, but one thing I know is that it does not seem much like a small town with regards to traffic and the nasty inversion. It is a great place though with quick access to the outdoors and despite the transiant population as a result of the college, its fairly easy to get to know people. Great bar and brewery scene too. 

Snowbowl is a great place to ski with good snow. If all else fails the back bowl always seems to have good snow, so you can run power laps. Can not attest to the kayaking as I did not paddle then, but love the area. It may take awhile, but it will grow on you. Downside is many more cloudy winter days than Boise.


----------



## Kellman (Oct 14, 2008)

hey Ihowemt, do you go by the alias missoulagirl on boatertalk????


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

northfwestg said:


> kayden, this is no joke, stay the f outta montuck, for sure, we no kind to stranger, and stranger you will be


Wait, I don't get this. Is this dude serious?


----------



## kayden (Apr 13, 2006)

Smokey Carter said:


> Wait, I don't get this. Is this dude serious?


Pretty lame hun I looked at other posts from this guy and most are negative. I hope to see him on the river..


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*your right*

IF THE KIDS ARE UNITED, WE WILL NEVER BE DIVIDED, RANCID


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

right, just ignore that north..... loser, the kind of guy that would give anyplace a bad name. 

Kellman - nope, that's not me on boatertalk. I don't frequent that group, and I'm the same everywhere!:grin:

Another thing on moving to Missoula. It can be a bit clicky, so be patient meeting folks, hooking up with boaters is a good way to break in. And it does get old living here, meeting new people, making fun friends, only for them to leave. It can and does lead towards a bit of a reluctance to make friends with new people.

Getting involved with any of the thousand groups of non-profits, volunteer groups, etc is another great way to meet people here.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

northfwestg said:


> IF THE KIDS ARE UNITED, WE WILL NEVER BE DIVIDED, RANCID


Alright dude. We've heard your worthless rant about outsiders polluting Montana in about 6 different threads. We heard you. Now please feel free to STFU and never come back to the buzz again. I think this forum would be a lot better off without you.

I wish Mtnbuzz had an ignore function.


----------



## Kellman (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah theres just people out there likke that, one time some guy on boatertalk even told me he was find me and kill me or something, disgruntled people are ridiculous


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*no negative*

just wanted to say peace for coming from that neggie vibe, BUT we gotta protect the neck of the pac norwest, ok dig it, no hate here just concern, right now in mantuck there is not enough to go round for the locals, therefore we keep the keen eye on newcomers, were not afraid of you, just tight, tight, montanas are down to the last hole in the belt, skinny if you know, just trying to keep the jobs and the waves IN HOUSE, right, sorry for the neggie FO REAL, but the shits gettin bad, we are in the corner out here man, anyone who disagres is probably a missoula yippie with a blunt they never creeked in, and theres alot, of yippies that is, with this i offer PEACE AND RESPECT, hard to get easy to loose... :mrgreen:


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*doublet real cool*

ps doublet, where you at, MAN, fell free to STFU also, cause i aint, peace BIATCH


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

northfwestg said:


> kayden, this is no joke, stay the f outta montuck, for sure, we no kind to stranger, and stranger you will be


no joke fo sho we don't want no one to move outta montuck cause its gettin real crowded in the rest of the world so stay where u r got it?


----------

